# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  BOMBA SUMERGIBLE POZO AGRICOLA AGUA FREATICA TRIFASICA 220V 380V VOLTIOS 5.5 7.5 10HP 12.5 15HP 20HP HP 170 MTS METROS TUBERIA DESCARGA 2'' 3'' CUERPO 4'' 6'' PULGADAS PEDROLLO FRANKLIN HIDROSTAL PERU

## madagricola

*FINALIZADO*Temas similares: Bomba sumergible monoifasica de 1.5 hp nueva acero inoxidable por fuera - bombea hasta 56 metros de profundidad - facil instalar y usar BOMBA SUMERGIBLE POZO AGUA AGRICOLA AGRICULTURA CAPA NAPA FREATICA 1HP 1.5 2HP 3HP HP MONOFASICA BIFASICA 220V VOLTIOS TUBERIA BOCA SALIDA DESCARGA 1'' 1.5'' 2'' PULGADA PEDROLLO FRANKLIN HIDROSTAL MT BOMBA MANUAL ELEVACION DE AGUA A PALANCA ( NO USA ELECTRICIDAD ) PUEDE SUBIR ELEVAR HASTA 7 METROS DE ALTURA PARA EL CAMPOY  LA CASA RURAL LIFT FORCE HANDPUMP Bomba de Agua Manual Palanca 10 20 25 30 35 40 50 60 70 80 Metros mts en Pozos Artesanales y Tubulares Bombea sin Electricidad en Costa Sierra Selva Comunidades Campesinas Nativas Terreno Eriazos Bomba sumergible trifasica de 7.5 hp nueva acero inoxidable por fuera - bombea hasta 96 metros de profundidad - facil instalar

----------

